# Altima SE-R ( Picture Thread )



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

hey guys

If you own a 05/06 Altima SE-R, post pix here and list of upgrades you have so far and future upgrades.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/SERx.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/Picture144-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/ser52.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/SER2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/SER7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/SERRRR.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/SERRER.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/Picture168-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/Picture150.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/Picture138.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/12.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/lildude6360/Picture098.jpg

Sorry Camera sux.
------------------------
- Just got it Debadged, got break calipers in red, both front and rear.

Mods.
Just got it 2 weeks ago. getting a NISMO CAI soon.

Future mods:
Nismo headers
ECU flash
others? not sure any ideas?





- If this Thread is not needed or is in the wrong section please remove or DELETE it.


Thank you.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~NISMO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

My 2006 Altima SE-R



























new fog lights


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

normally, i would move this thread into the members rides area, but i understand you guys want to keep it SE-R specific. tell you what - ill copy the thread into the members rides area and see if you get some more responses that way.


----------

